# Brine for Venison



## mangrove man (Nov 25, 2006)

Alrighty then here we go. I was given a piece of meat from a deer and I have no idea what cut it is as the label has been partialy destroyed. It's a big cut and thawing out now. I'm gonna take a pic and perhaps someone here can give me a clue. If it's Brisket it will be the biggest one i've ever seen :shock: 

Anyhow should i brine the cut before smoking? I don't care if the meat is gamey...i'll eat most anything but i would like it to be as tender as possible...I also need a recipe for brine..something simple..I like Garlic!!!

Instead of brining would a dry rub be a better option? I'm only supposed to eat 8oz of protien a day so this will last me a week or more. Sandwiches are always a favorite but I eat alot of veggies as sides and rice almost every day. I'm brand spanking new so go easy on me...This will be my 2nd smoke...for me and my Brinkman Verticle smoker. Pics to come.


----------



## mangrove man (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is a pic of the cut. I spoke to the bride of the guy who gave me the cut (He is out hunting)she said it could be rump roast??? and that they are usually soaked in vinagar to draw the blood out. 

Sorry for the questions but i'm a bird and fish man.....red meat is new to me unless it's cooked in an iron skillet.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Mangrove Man,

That definitely looks like a ham off the hind quarter.  I would go with a brine or marinade over a rub and you may want to inject some into the roast to help keep it from drying out too much.  Check this thread out and it may give you some other ideas.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=879

Good luck :D


----------



## mangrove man (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Cajunsmoker, I read that thread a couple days back and did get some good tid bits off of it. 

Here is my soak, Water, Kosher Salt, Maggi, Garlic Powder, Black Pepper, and some salt free seasoning...When I strted out the meat was completlt covered so I guess some fluid was absorbed by the meat.


Some more seasoning...Garlic, and Salt free seasoning black pepper and olive oil...pre bacon....


Pinned so fatty bacon and more Garlic


Into the smoker been in for about 1.5 hours now at 250 degrees (Pic was taken earlier)


I'll be back in a few hours with the finished product....


----------



## mangrove man (Nov 27, 2006)

3 Hours into the cook. 
I guess I should start looking for info on what the internal temp should be.


----------



## mangrove man (Nov 27, 2006)

Just under 5 hours and internal temp is 120 degrees...I'm gonna pull it at 170 degrees. I'm running out of charcoal :shock:  I will go 3 loads


----------



## mangrove man (Nov 27, 2006)

Great Googly Moogly this thing to forever :shock: 
8 hours at 250...Reached an internal temp of 140, I could not hold out for 170 and i've read some guys pull at this temp and lived to tell about it. 
I'm happy with my Brinkmann it stayed right at 250 the whole smoke unless i opened the door to add water, temp check meat or add coals. It's resting now but it sure smells good and juice is oozing out the holes the thermometer has made so I suspect I done good. 

It's 2:30 so it will prolly be the morning till i try some of it. Tomorrow night I'm doing whole chickens.


----------



## cheech (Dec 2, 2006)

Well how did it taste?
Sure does look good


----------



## mangrove man (Dec 2, 2006)

It was good. Real tender in fact the texture was hard to like on some cuts. You could cut it with a fork but it my mouth it was kinda funky. 

So far fish and chicken have been my favorites...I got my smoker full of ribs right now....1 hour to go :D


----------



## cheech (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks

I have some venison roasts that were brought over by a friend. I am not sure how to smoke it up so I was searching around for some ideas. Thanks for info


----------



## jaynik (Dec 21, 2006)

That looks really good!  I have some backstraps I'm going to marinade and grill.  I may be able to get a hold of some roast and that looks like a good option!


----------



## wetback42 (Dec 27, 2006)

Just did a hind 1/4 of my own, brined it in mortons quick tender with some tyme,garlic and some other herbs for 24 hours. Fired up my trusty weber, while she was warming up, i covered the "critter"  top and bottom with some bacon and ten hours later the most tender, moist and tasty "critter" i've ever roasted, toasted, boiled, broasted or even just fryed.  I'm not sure if i did anything wrong, but if i did, first, i couldn't tast it, and second, someone please help straighten me out.  Any how, it sounds like you pretty much did the same and had the same results, good job.   Wetback42


----------

